# Crash replacement Radon Slush



## luftschaukel (10. Mai 2022)

Gerade kam Junior zu mir und fragte mich, ob das ein Riss sei. 




So genau 100ig konnte ich keine Antwort geben, da nur ganz leichte Risse im Lack zu sehen sind. Kein Impact von außen oä. 
Oberhalb an der Kante der Sitzstrebe, genau über dem Riss ist eine kleine Delle zu sehen, gegen das Licht. 
Auf der anderen Seite ist das nicht so. 

Ich vermute wohl ein Riss! 
Komische Stelle da! 



Lt Radon geben sie beim Slush aber nur 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. 
Wir hatten den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft. 
Also sollte wohl die Garantie bei uns nicht greifen. 

Weis wer wie es Ggf mit Crash Replacement ausschaut? Könnten wir darauf zurück greifen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Mai 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Gerade kam Junior zu mir und fragte mich, ob das ein Riss sei.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1475383
> 
> ...



Hi,

mein Kollege ist bereits mit Dir in Kontakt...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (12. Mai 2022)

Ja genau! 
Super Service! 
Danke!


----------

